
From 6 Economists: Best Ways to Face 2012 - FluidDjango
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/01/business/from-6-economists-6-ways-to-face-2012-economic-view.html?ref=business
======
holograham
Or ignore economists and build something useful in 2012

